# Homer Simpson tries to vote for Obama



## da_head (Nov 6, 2008)

not sure if u guys saw this yet, but here it is:


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 6, 2008)

that was pretty funny.


----------



## Gore (Nov 6, 2008)

Saw it two days ago.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

I swear I saw that exact same joke ages ago, possibly on Futarama? It wasnt that funny then, and is even less funny now, Simpsons has completely failed as a format for the last 3 years at least!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw it 3 days ago, and I still find it quite funny.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 6, 2008)

Hah, that made me chuckle.


----------

